

Show HN : I created a PHP Hacker News Clone in 2 hours - jarsj

http://hackernews.zopte.com<p>0 lines of code written and the entire operation took 2 hours. 
Its not perfect. It doesn't have the threaded comment view and the ranking is naive. But, I thought its worth showing off.
======
jarsj
Clickable : <http://hackernews.zopte.com>

------
Spark23
Posting doesn't work. It doesn't work on the zopte demo blog either...

~~~
jarsj
my bad, it doesn't handle special characters well. Can you try posting
something without quotes or any other special characters..

You could report it at bugs.zopte.com.

------
bombs
Neat, but what's with the "password" protected page for Zopte?

~~~
Spark23
'friend' ... know your LotR :P

~~~
bombs
Oh, I got it, I just didn't get the point of it.

------
sjs382
fun. js links stop me from opening links in a new tab.

